# 8. Taunusumrundung



## darkdesigner (23. Juli 2009)

8. Taunusumrundung am Sa., 01. August 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es ist wieder soweit, am Samstag, den 01.08.2009 heißt es Bahn frei zur  achten Auflage der ultimativsten Mtb-Tour unserer Region: an einem Tag rund um den Naturpark Hochtaunus. Das heißt mindestens 150 km mit 2800 Hm! Wer sich uns anschließen möchte ist herzlich willkommen! Aber Vorsicht, das wird eine harte Nuss. 
Ca. zwölf Stunden Reisezeit und davon 9½ Stunden netto im Sattel. Dafür gibt's aber ein unvergessliches Landschaftserlebnis. 

Eckpunkte der Tour sind: Kronberg, Saalburg, Lochmühle, Kapersburg, Ziegenhain, Hausberg, Wetzlar, Braunfels, Weilburg, Weilrod, Treisberg, Rotes Kreuz, Fuchstanz, Kronberg

Keine Verpflegungsstellen (außer dem Pennymarkt in Wetzlar), keine Markierung, keine Absperrungen, kein Rennen, keine Kosten, keine Anmeldung, kein gar nix; einfach nur MOUNTAINBIKING!

Start ist um 7:30 Uhr am Gelände des MTV Kronberg (Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg/Schönberg). Rückkehr nicht vor 18:30 Uhr. Es ist KEINE Veranstaltung des MTV Kronberg!!!

Wer sich schon mal einstimmen will, kann sich den Mini-Bericht vom letzten Jahr anschauen:
Kurzbericht von 2008

ESK Sektion Rhein/Main

Kleingedrucktes:
- eine Tagestour des ESK Sektion R/M
- Gäste sind herzlichst willkommen (Klappspaten nicht vergessen)
- Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko;
- 80 % Forstautobahnen (Ihr werdet froh darüber sein....);
- Sportlernahrung wird - ausnahmsweise - empfohlen (Powerbar, Gatorade etc.);
- ruhiges, gleichmäßiges, aber zügiges Tempo (es wird gemeinsam gefahren);
- Nur zu empfehlen für BikerInnen, die dieses Jahr schon mal *über 100 km *Mtb an einem Tag gefahren sind;
- Vorzeitiges Aussteigen zwischen Wetzlar und Weilburg mit der Bahn möglich (über Gießen, Ffm Hbf), hinter Weilburg Rückfahrt mit Weiltalbus bis Oberursel/Hohemark möglich;
- Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass *jeder Mitfahrer autark ist* (tadelloses Mtb, Verpflegung, Werkzeug, Geld, etc.); "Nachtanken" von Verpflegung zwischendurch möglich im Pennymarkt Wetzlar
- wir folgen den Trail Rules der DIMB
- Bei Regen fällt's aus (obs regnet entscheide ich am 01.08. gegen 600 nach aktueller Lage des Niederschlagradars, Mitteilung hier im Forum)


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Juli 2009)

Schön  
Dann hoffe ich, dass das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (24. Juli 2009)

Ich bitte darum, dass jemand den GPS-Track aufzeichnet und hier einstellt 

Leider kann ich am 1.8. nicht, sonst wären wir mit dem Tandem sichelrich mitgekommen. 
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand mal unter der Woche und nach Feierabend Lust die Strecke nochmal nachzuradeln ... ?


----------



## darkdesigner (24. Juli 2009)

sipemue schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, dass jemand den GPS-Track aufzeichnet und hier einstellt
> 
> Leider kann ich am 1.8. nicht, sonst wären wir mit dem Tandem sichelrich mitgekommen.
> Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand mal unter der Woche und nach Feierabend Lust die Strecke nochmal nachzuradeln ... ?



GPS-Geräte sind grundsätzlich verboten bei der Tour! 

Unter der Woche nach Feierabend, dafür hab ich Dich besonders gern...  Ich weiß, dass das für Dich kein Problem ist!


----------



## Everstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich für die Tour von 2007 nur Bewunderung aussprechen konnte, mit der Tour von 2008 geliebäugelt habe, mich aber zu Gunsten meines AX schonen wollte, möchte ich nun in 2009 meine Teilnahme ankündigen...Taunusumrundung klingt einfach nur zu geil!

Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass es gutes Wetter gibt und meine Kondition/Tagesform sowie mein Bike mich an dem Tag nicht im Stich lassen. 

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## Crypter (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mich aus dem Bett quälen könnte, wäre das echt eine tolle Herausforderung mit dem Singlespeeder.


----------



## darkdesigner (27. Juli 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aus dem Bett quälen könnte, wäre das echt eine tolle Herausforderung mit dem Singlespeeder.



Solange Du die nötige Power hast und das gruppendynamische Tempo  nicht leidet, kein Thema, wärst nicht der erste mit nur einem Gang. 

Wetterprognose ist aktuell noch sehr positiv für den Samstag, warten wir es ab...



@Simon: Aktualisierst Du Deine Homepage noch? In diesem Jahr kein IM in Ffm??


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Juli 2009)

Ist es möglich sich ab Waldparkplatz Hohemark einzuklinken? 

Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juli 2009)

oh man, wie gerne würde ich da mitfahren....
Muß arbeiten 

Habe aber ab 03.08. 3 Wochen Urlaub. 

Hätte da vllt. wer Lust, die Tour zu wiederholen?


----------



## darkdesigner (31. Juli 2009)

Für alle die es in diesem Jahr nicht schaffen, die Tour wird 2010 am ersten Augustwochenende erneut gefahren.

Einklinken an der Hohemark ist schon möglich, kann Dir aber keine genaue Zeit sagen. Schaffst Du es nicht bis zum MTV-Gelände?


----------



## Torpedo64 (31. Juli 2009)

Na klar, ist ja auch kein Problem . Bin halt gewohnt immer von der HM zu starten. Ok, dann bis Morgen am MTV-Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (1. August 2009)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> 8. Taunusumrundung am Sa., 01. August
> - Bei Regen fällt's aus (obs regnet entscheide ich am 01.08. gegen 600 nach aktueller Lage des Niederschlagradars, Mitteilung hier im Forum)



Findet statt, Wetter in Ordnung.


----------



## Torpedo64 (1. August 2009)

Prima


----------



## Everstyle (1. August 2009)

M0in,

ich werde mit der Bahn anreisen und gegen 07:20 am Kronberg HBF sein, d. h. ich brauche noch ca. 10 Min bis zum Startpunkt. 

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## darkdesigner (2. August 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer!

Die bebilderte Story zu einer wirklich außergewöhnlichen Taunusumrundung gibts die Tage auf der ESK-Seite. Nur soviel, im nächsten Jahr gibt es ganz bestimmt eine weitere Auflage.

@Simon: Den GPS-Track kannste knicken, sorry, aber wenn Du liest was alles passiert ist...


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. August 2009)

So ganz "geknickt" ist der Track auch wieder nicht. Prozentual gesehen fehlt nur ein kleiner Teil. Ich habe die Tourdaten ein wenig optimiert (Kreuzfahrten entfernt) und hänge die Datei mal hier an. 

Das Ergebnis kann sich trotzdem sehen lassen: ca. 150km und 3000Hm von Kronberg aus.

Die Tour selbst war sehr schön. Leider kamen wir durch die vielen Pannen in Zeitverzug und mussten am Ende einen Hügel auslassen (oder waren es zwei?) und unser Guide fehlte auch....

Hmmm, unser Guide..., der sollte bei der nächsten Fahrt auf sein Material am MTB auch achten...(wo standen die Hinweise ) 

Ingesamter Eindruck der Tour:
Natur pur, nette Leute und eine Fahrt, die es in sich hat


----------



## yo gomez (3. August 2009)

Eule, kenne ich diese Nabe etwa???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (3. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...sowie mein Bike mich an dem Tag nicht im Stich lassen.


Ich glaube, die Hoffnungen hätten ein paar Teilnehmer mehr aussprechen sollen, denn bei mir hat alles funktioniert  bis auf die Kondition; wobei so schlecht war sie auch nicht. 

Zur Tour selbst habe ich schon bereits ein paar Worte anderorts zusammen gefasst, weshalb ich eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen möchte, 
  ausser, 
zwei Tage nach der Tour ist vor der Tour und ich sage mir, *nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!*



Everstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt aber ein paar kurze Worte zu der Tour von Gestern.
> 
> Ich bin sehr früh, nämlich um 05:55 aufgestanden. Erstaunlicher Weise ging es ohne Probleme, was ein Mal wieder eine Bestätigung dafür ist, dass ein früher Wecktermin kein Problem ist, sobald ein interessantes Motiv dahinter steckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## damage0099 (3. August 2009)

Mein Gott, mir tränen die Augen, wenn ich das sehe!
Genau nach meinem Geschmack.
Voranmeldung für nächstes Jahr steht, auch wenn ich 300km anreisen muß!


----------



## darkdesigner (6. August 2009)

Jaja, wer den Schaden hat... 

Der bebilderte Bericht ist online

Bis zum nächsten Mal, dann aber richtig!


----------



## Der Kronberger (7. August 2009)

mein lieber Mann, kaum bin ich mal nicht dabei ...
neeee, war nur 'n Witz. 
Ich zolle natürlich allen Respekt, die "das Ding gemacht" haben. Es ist nun mal der Hammer in der Region - oder?

@Darkdesigner
ich wär ja gerne wieder mal mit gegangen, aber Omi hat immer an diesem WE Geburtstag!

Und: Da du die ganze Sch....jetzt einmal genossen und hinter dir hast, wirste ja in den näxten 7Jahren keine Probs mehr haben - ist doch auch schöön ?!

Vielleich klapzz ja näxtes Jahr mal wieder


----------



## viergewinnt (25. Februar 2011)

Gab es eigendlich 2010 eine Neuauflage, bzw. ist eine Tour für 2011 geplant?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (27. Februar 2011)

Servus Mädels,

der Naturpark-Rundweg heißt jetzt Schinderhannes-Pfad und passt dann auch namentlich sogar besser für dieses Mtb-Unternehmen...
Außerdem geht der Weg jetzt noch runter bis zur Gundelhard (siehe http://www.schinderhannespfad.de). Das Ding an einem Tag zu schaffen, ist nun eine echte Herausforderung. 
Ich würde Euch unterstützen, wenn ihr es wagt. Für mich ist das mittlerweile allerdings eine Nummer zu groß. Wenn ich mal auf's Rad komme, dann maximal für 4 Stunden. Damit kann ich nun wirklich nicht die ausreichenden Grundlagen aufbauen.


----------



## taunusflitzer (28. Februar 2011)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Außerdem geht der Weg jetzt noch runter bis zur Gundelhard (siehe http://www.schinderhannespfad.de).



..und ich habe mich am Roten Kreuz schon gewundert, wohin denn der Weg noch will.  So schlecht finde ich die Variante über Feldberg und Limesweg bis Saalburg nun aber auch nicht.

Werde dieses Jahr wieder 2-3 rum fahren - wird aber sicherlich die "alte" Version über den Feldberg sein. Poste ich dann mal, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar "Verrückte" - starte immer in BC, sind dann +/- 160km inkl. Zu- und Abfahrt vom Schinderhannes.

Gruß
Th!


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2011)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Servus Mädels,
> 
> der Naturpark-Rundweg heißt jetzt Schinderhannes-Pfad und passt dann auch namentlich sogar besser für dieses Mtb-Unternehmen...
> Außerdem geht der Weg jetzt noch runter bis zur Gundelhard (siehe http://www.schinderhannespfad.de). Das Ding an einem Tag zu schaffen, ist nun eine echte Herausforderung.
> Ich würde Euch unterstützen, wenn ihr es wagt. Für mich ist das mittlerweile allerdings eine Nummer zu groß. Wenn ich mal auf's Rad komme, dann maximal für 4 Stunden. Damit kann ich nun wirklich nicht die ausreichenden Grundlagen aufbauen.



Habe ich mir gerade mal in Ruhe angesehen und für Ende April/ Anfang Mai gemerkt. Wenn bei dir wirklich Interesse besteht, können wir uns dann noch mal kurz schließen. Bevorzugte Wochenenden 16./17.04 oder 07./08.05. Am 01.05. bin ich nämlich beim Rennen rund um FFM dabei.
Hast du zu der Runde schon ein GPS Track gefunden? Verfahren muss man sich bei der Länge ja nicht auch noch


----------



## viergewinnt (1. März 2011)

wollt Ihr das Ding in 1 oder 2 Tagen fahren?


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> wollt Ihr das Ding in 1 oder 2 Tagen fahren?



Bei ~ 160Km + HM wollte ich ihn in einem Tag fahren. Das wäre dann halt eine ausgedehnte Tagestour inkl. Einkehr gegen Mittag. Ansonsten könnte man sehen wir man auf ~ 220Km + HM kommt und eine zwei tages Tour daraus machen. Habe ich auch keine Probleme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusflitzer (1. März 2011)

viergewinnt schrieb:


> wollt Ihr das Ding in 1 oder 2 Tagen fahren?


In der alten Version gut in einem Tag zu schaffen (bist normalerweise nachmittags wieder zum Kaffee zuhause) - die "neue" Route kann ich nicht beurteilen -sieht aber nach ziemlich viel "Stadt" aus....

@RedRum05: Der Termin im Mai (Muttertag...;-)! ) hört sich prinzipiell gut an.

Gruß
Th!


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2011)

taunusflitzer schrieb:


> In der alten Version gut in einem Tag zu schaffen (bist normalerweise nachmittags wieder zum Kaffee zuhause) - die "neue" Route kann ich nicht beurteilen -sieht aber nach ziemlich viel "Stadt" aus....
> 
> @RedRum05: Der Termin im Mai (Muttertag...;-)! ) hört sich prinzipiell gut an.
> 
> ...



Valentinstag, Vatertag, Muttertag,... die können mich mal! 
Dann reserviere ich mal den 08.05. für eine Taunusumrundung. Am 07.05. kann ich nicht. Da bin ich schon anderweitig aufm Rad verplant. Jetzt gilt es nur noch ein paar zu animieren.


----------



## Friendlyman (2. März 2011)

Gibt es ein GPS-Track von der Tour???
Viel Spass schon mal.
W.


----------



## taunusflitzer (2. März 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Gibt es ein GPS-Track von der Tour???
> Viel Spass schon mal.
> W.



ggf. hilft Post #16 auf Seite 1 weiter...

Th!


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. Mai 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Gibt es ein GPS-Track von der Tour???
> Viel Spass schon mal.
> W.


 
Ja, von der Tour aus dem Jahr 2009 kann ich den Track als GPX anbieten. Wir mussten aber zwei Buckel abkürzen, weil der Guide wegen "Achsenbruchs" ausgefallen war. So kam ich "nur" auf 155km und 3100 Höhenmeter (Fahrt ab Königstein).


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. Mai 2011)

Wann wird die "neue" Taunus-Umrundung gefahren (die vom letzten Jahr)? Die soll ja schöner sein als die "alte" Route.


----------

